

Hacker News Munich Meetup - moconnor

Hacker News Munich Meetup<p>You are invited to join an informal Hacker News Meetup in Munich on Wednesday 8th December!<p>We plan on drinking a beer or two, talking about what we are working on and sharing interesting ideas about what could be...<p>If you would like to attend drop a comment below.<p>Venue: 
Cafe Ringlnatz (http://goo.gl/maps/xr3l)
Haimhauserstr. 8
U-Bahn: Münchner Freiheit
(we have reserved the back room where it’s quiet and easy to talk)<p>Time: Wed., December 8th, 19:30 onwards.
======
imaginator
If you are interested in, or have questions about federated social networking
(Diaspora, OneSocialWeb or buddycloud), I'm keen to find out where you see it
going and what is important in a post-Facebook platform.

~~~
ifesdjeen
Hi, i'm extremely interested! I think a friend of mine have talked to you just
recently. Overall idea is just awesome!

------
herrherr
Hm, that's too far unfortunately :)

Perhaps there are some people who would like to meet up around Cologne.

~~~
macco
Yeah, let's meet somewhere in the middle cologne or frankfurt.

~~~
jswiente
+1 for Frankfurt.

------
schtono
What a great idea - I'd love to join but unfortunately I am busy on the 8th.
Would be great to schedule the next meeting a bit more in advance (1-2 weeks)
and preferably on Thu-Sun ;)

------
ncarroll
A bit too far for me too - anyone around Stuttgart?

~~~
preek
Previously I've lived in Stuttgart, now in Zürich.

But if you're planning on a regular meetup, I probably can make it some time.

------
moeffju
Hamburg Meetup: <http://www.meetup.com/HackerNews/38938/> and story:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1971660>

------
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1971660>

<http://www.meetup.com/HackerNews/38938/>

------
ifesdjeen
Ah no. that's the day when i'm leaving to Geneva! :( that's extremely sad!
idea is just awesome!

------
brazzy
Well, whadda ya know - That's a 10 minute walk from where I live. Will try to
be there.

------
imaginator
Looking forward to this. Cafe Ringlnatz is a nice place to meet.

------
spdy
Nice. I was looking for something like this count me in

------
preek
Anyone else looking for a Swiss (Zürich) Meetup?

~~~
ifesdjeen
Geneva maybe?

------
growt
I would love to come, but on the 8th I'm busy :(

------
papaf
I'd like to come - my German is terrible though.

~~~
moconnor
I know of at least two native English speakers who are coming; I also expect
there'll be a mixture of English and German conversations going on. Plus, beer
is good for your German!

------
Concours
hmmm, unfortunately too far for me as well, I'm in Darmstadt, anyone in the
Frankfurt/rhein-main area here?

~~~
jswiente
Yep, I'm in for a meetup in the Rhein/Main area, preferably Frankfurt.

------
LeonidasXIV
I think I'll be there. See you.

------
munichcenter
I'll be coming, see you there!

------
matwiemann
I'm looking forward to it!

------
adrianthomas
I'll try to pop along...

------
coffeejunk
it was fun seeing you all. looking forward to the next event :)

------
kojote
might be there, let's see what my wife thinks about this :)

------
treffer
Will be there :-)

------
coffeejunk
I'll be there.

------
plastics
See you there!

------
moconnor
I'll be there!

------
jlamberthw
See you there

------
yousirname
cu

